# Hi There



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi everybody. My name is Jooky and I run a yard haunt in a small town in central Illinois. I generally get between 50 and 80 ToTers a year, which seems like a very small number compared to many of you here.

I have been haunting my yard for the last 9 years, and many of the people tell me that it is one of the things they look forward to every year. Eventually, I would like to name my haunt, but can't seem to find a name that works. My haunt has 3 basic parts. The yard itself is done in a graveyard theme with plenty of tombstones and static props. As the ToTers go on the porch, each side of them is different. One side is a giant spider scene, the other is a scary hospital scene.

When I am not thinking about halloween I play boardgames and go fishing.

I may not post a lot, but I really love seeing what the rest of you have to say.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jooky.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Please post some pictures of your haunt, we'd love to see them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Jooky!!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jooky!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We have a couple of people on here from Ill..


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the nice welcome. I am having some computer issues at the moment, but when I get them resolved I will try to upload some pics.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Jooky! Welcome to the forum! I would post a thread on the forum to get ideas for a name for your haunt. That is how I got the name Bloodcrest Manor.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Jooky!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

